# "Survivor" Brags for Rio



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I normally don't post rally brags unless it's a title. However, this weekend was a little bit different - lol!

Rio was entered for Fri-Sat in Rally Excellent A at my local fairgrounds in an old pole barn. On Friday a freak storm hit just before he went into the ring. My concern was that I left all the windows open in my van! It sounded pretty crazy during his run with the wind, rain and thunder on the metal roof but he's not sound sensitive so I wasn't concerned. He did qualify and placed 2nd. I didn't realize how bad the storm was until we went outside and they were closing down the outdoor rings because of 70 MPH winds. It was an all-breed conformation, obedience and rally trial. So we took cover in another rickety pole barn where the breed rings continued to go on, while I was thinking that this may not be a good idea. Little did I know that the worst was yet to come.

Went home, about 5 minutes away, to find that the power was out. For us that included the water because our well is electric. So that means no running water including showers and toilets. Who would have thought we would have the power outage for 30 hours!!!!!!

We did manage to save most of the food in the fridge and freezer, and probably emptied out the supply of ice in town in the process. I somehow got up the next morning to make the 8:20 am ring time, looking like a bag lady, only to discover that the judge didn't make it there on time due to all of the lights still out in town. (There was a lot of serious tree and power line damage). When they finally got started, I'm sure the judge was wondering how the heck they let me onto the show grounds.







Rio did qualify and took 1st, but I noticed that the judge wasn't too anxious to come near me when she gave us our trophy!









So two Rally Excellent legs and I may just try out for the next season of Survivor!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

That is crazy Sandy! I can't imagine having no power for 30 hours and then still making it to the trial the next day. I swear, you are wonder woman!!







Congrats on the legs and the placements!!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

on placing first! Sounds like a horrible storm, glad you're ok!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

WTG Sandy and Rio! I am still waiting for a Human/Canine Team Survivor show. 

Wow 30 hours without electricity...


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I am sure you smelled like







.

Way to go on the Rally!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> Wow 30 hours without electricity...


It sucked. There's no other way to describe it.

By Saturday afternoon DH and I found ourselves hanging out at Menards. They have very nice bathrooms, I was pleasantly surprised. They also let you wander around the entire lumber yard out back and pick out your own boards. Didn't know that before.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: agilegsds
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> ...


Hey learn something new every day!!!!









Guess you have to try to find something funny in all that!!

Congrats on the legs!!


----------

